#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Sussudio bij EHTSV

## sussudio

Het is al weer een tijdje terug dat we hier foto's geplaatst hebben, dus bij deze wat foto's van een feest bij studentenvereniging EHTSV met onze middenset. Dennis heeft eindelijk wielen onder de baskasten gemonteerd, dus ik hoef niet meer zo te sjouwen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>. Beter nog: die torentjes rijden we nu zo in 1 keer de bus in en uit. Scheelt echt veel tijd met op en af-bouwen.



[img]http://communities.msn.nl/_Secure/0MQAAABwP2mBdV5ll5t5IxtSvnbrRbBSM5w!OLQyqljzgaHK9H  dT7RD8dih49*JU!9uOJQffFPUVJi9Zqi7TBGw/Image-02.JPG[/img]

[img]http://communities.msn.nl/_Secure/0MQB0cCIPy2FdV5ll5t5IxrG2YjUGQxZqZYFWHtuL8ry*LStV6  0nQ2gJUj*F*bbzGGBn3MeWF*Y1faS*eftjrRQ/Image-17.JPG[/img]

[img]http://communities.msn.nl/_Secure/0MQD**x0PBGFdV5ll5t5IxuquJF4UxNmj9BYbZl8ni17nBA2d8  7ZmC2N8qFdbhJ8vmZUNQ4jUbSPZrqVoajrj8w/Image-21.JPG[/img]

[img]http://communities.msn.nl/_Secure/0MQDxDyIPzmFdV5ll5t5IxvxOcIxpzGAXdtSb*liSfVF!Uhrio  hDnbuUE53ZQFEUrKKw!yZUYsBZNUm4S2c0HNw/Image-44.JPG[/img]

[img]http://communities.msn.nl/_Secure/0MQAAACUPSWJdV5ll5t5IxliUW36taLeMUO7wNRWh*djKyRT0j  wrJCrhuGVxLGGaGE5e6eLdQ8BdwIe92Y8JyMw/Image-74.JPG[/img]

Foto's overgezet van eigen webspace naar:

 http://communities.msn.nl/JHFORUMFILES

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek

----------


## Pulse

leuke show, lekker opvallend kleurtje met de naam erop.
Moet ik ook eens iets aan doen om die naam duidelijker te maken want een A4 blad valt nu niet direct op.

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Zie ik nou dat jullie poten van de wind-ups hebben weggelaten???

Verders ziet het er wel oke uit.......

Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## Ward

Nog geen nieuw meubel?  :Smile: 
Ik vat nog steeds niet waarom je geluid zo laag staat.

Groet,
Ward

Intervisual Laser Productions

-=(no link? see profile)=-

----------


## DeMennooos

Die pootjes zal wel zijn omdat anders mensen er over vallen en die toppen zo laag zegt Maaike zelf al, nu kunnen ze het zo de bus en uit rijden en scheelt bouwtijd. Is wel wat voor te zeggen, maar die pootjes is niet zo'n strak plan.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## sussudio

Daan: alleen de buitenste poten. De windups staan voor deze set met 3 poten per kant meer dan stevig genoeg.

Ward: Nee, nog geen nieuw meubel. Toch wel erg moeilijk om iets te vinden wat aan al onze eisen voldoet, zonder dat daar meteen een enorme bak geld tegenover moet staan.

Over de hoogte van het geluid: die vraag stelde je op 15/06/2001 om 09:02:45 ook al en om 11:43:26 had je antwoord. Dat antwoord geldt nog steeds <img src=icon_smile_blackeye.gif border=0 align=middle>

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek <img src=images/icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## sussudio

Waarom geen strak plan Menno ?  Aan de binnenkanten zit dus wel een poot. Zijwaartse bewegingen zijn dus niet mogelijk en natuurlijk voor en achter poten.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek <img src=images/icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Niek...

Dit feestje, daar had ik dus ook heen willen gaan, ff kijken hoe sussudio dat nou doet. Maar goed, ik kon niet maar ik zal zeker ff rondvragen! Wel positief natuurlijk...
We hebben trouwens al vaker een prijzen discussie gehad en wanneer ik dan kijk wat er op zo'n avond verdiend wordt dan val ik toch achterover van het feit dat er geen BACKDROP vanaf kan?! Eerlijk gezegd vind ik het zo namelijk geen gezicht, en niet alleen op dit feest, maar op zovele van jullie...misschien een idee voor sinterklaas?

Teken het X-treme Gastenboek!

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

De reden dat je ze hebt weggelaten begrijp ik, maar het is volgens mij niet volgens de regeltjes........
Verders zie topic "veiligheid" bij het organisatieforum.

Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## Rob

Ik zie het hele probleem met die pootjes niet zolang ze niet gaan rollen vindt ik het er goed uitzien het kan toch geen kant op.

----------


## DeMennooos

Zo'n statief heeft niet voor niets 4 poten.
Als die er voor de sier bij zat hadden ze die ook wel weg kunnen laten en had het hele statief weer wat tientjes goedkoper gekunt.
En wat Daan zegt veiliheidstechnisch is het niet helemaal volgens de regeltjes lijkt me zo.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Mr Dj

Ziet er wel leuk uit, leuk licht en geluid ( al ben ik geen fan van mijn wielen onder de boxen ik heb ze liever achterop de boxen ). Maar wanneer maak je eens een nieuw meubel....dit is niet echt geweldig vind je zelf ook niet. ik zou mijn meubel in ieder geval net zo lang maken als de truss en dan het geluid er gewoon naast zetten.

voorbeeld: een meubel wat wij bijv gebruiken.komt nog wel een keer een "back" achter. ( trouwens al een wat oudere foto..en ook slechte kwaliteit.

----------


## Mr Dj

PS: ons geluid is normaal wel wat hoger...we hadden de baskasten neer gelegt. dus is de toren ongeveer 70 a 80 cm lager.

----------


## DeMennooos

Ik vindt die discobar wel mooi kwa afmetingen van Sussudio.
Als je nou je discobar net zo breed maakt als je truss en je zou 6 meter truss hebben, maar op een klusje kun je maar 3 meter truss kwijt omdat het podium niet breder is, is wel je bar 3 meter te breed. Zeker als je (als zo veel) al je aansluitpunten met multi's samen met de apparatuur verdeelt over alle bar delen.

En behalve dat, het ziet er zo wel mooi compact uit.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## sussudio

> citaat:
> Dit feestje, daar had ik dus ook heen willen gaan, ff kijken hoe sussudio dat nou doet.



7 maart heb je weer een kans. Dan staan we er met de grote set.





> citaat:
> We hebben trouwens al vaker een prijzen discussie gehad en wanneer ik dan kijk wat er op zo'n avond verdiend wordt dan val ik toch achterover van het feit dat er geen BACKDROP vanaf kan?!



Hoezo verdienen? 300 euro voor zo'n feest. Trek de BTW er even af, bushuur, diesel, afschrijving, vrijdag erop vrij nemen van ons normale werk, overige kosten ... en wat hou je dan over? 

Het wordt tijd dat je eens netjes een bedrijf gaat worden Niek, dan weet je pas wat het allemaal kost  :Smile: 





> citaat:
> Eerlijk gezegd vind ik het zo namelijk geen gezicht, en niet alleen op dit feest, maar op zovele van jullie...misschien een idee voor sinterklaas?



Als die er meteen 2 statieven en een stukje truss (of iets dergelijks) bijlevert om die backdrop op te hangen, vind ik het best.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek <img src=images/icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## sussudio

> citaat:
> Zo'n statief heeft niet voor niets 4 poten.
> Als die er voor de sier bij zat hadden ze die ook wel weg kunnen laten en had het hele statief weer wat tientjes goedkoper gekunt.
> En wat Daan zegt veiliheidstechnisch is het niet helemaal volgens de regeltjes lijkt me zo.



Niet volgens de regeltjes, maar zeker niet onveilig. Door de onderlinge koppeling van de statieven door de truss kunnen ze nog steeds niet naar links of rechts vallen.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek <img src=images/icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## sussudio

> citaat:
> al ben ik geen fan van mijn wielen onder de boxen ik heb ze liever achterop de boxen



De wielen zitten er onder om 2 redenen:
1. anders past het spul minder makkelijk in de bus (15 cm. breeder)
2. nu kunnen we de speakers in 1 keer naar binnen/buiten rijden.





> citaat:
> Maar wanneer maak je eens een nieuw meubel....dit is niet echt geweldig vind je zelf ook niet. ik zou mijn meubel in ieder geval net zo lang maken als de truss en dan het geluid er gewoon naast zetten.



We zijn (zoals Ward al aanhaalde) op zoek naar een ander meubel. Belangrijkste is dat een meubel functioneel moet zijn, dus GEEN loze ruimte, want ik heb geen zin om gebakken lucht mee te zeulen naar iedere klus.

Bij een grote set hebben wij 8 meter truss staan. Moet ik dan maar met 2 bussen voorrijden om het bijbehorende meubel aan te voeren ?

Dennis


Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek <img src=images/icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Ward

Ga je trouwens niet schuldig voelen over dat meubel want dat is ondertussen al verkocht. (ik geloof niet dat je er om zal treuren) <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groet,
Ward

Intervisual Laser Productions

-=(no link? see profile)=-

----------


## sussudio

Welnee. Bij twijfel moet je niet kopen. Dat werkt bij ons al jaren zo en bevalt prima.

Oh ja, Ward, die 15 cm hoger door de wielen was nog niet hoog genoeg hoorde ik ?

Dennis

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek <img src=images/icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Niek...

> citaat:Als die er meteen 2 statieven en een stukje truss (of iets dergelijks) bijlevert om die backdrop op te hangen, vind ik het best.



Voor een backdrop hoef je niet altijd extra truss te hebben, je kunt je normael lichtset natuurlijk ook een metertje verder naar achteren zetten...en dan daar je backdrop aan





> citaat:
> Hoezo verdienen? 300 euro voor zo'n feest. Trek de BTW er even af, bushuur, diesel, afschrijving, vrijdag erop vrij nemen van ons normale werk, overige kosten ... en wat hou je dan over? 
> 
> Het wordt tijd dat je eens netjes een bedrijf gaat worden Niek, dan weet je pas wat het allemaal kost



Wat jij wilt, vind het dan wel opvallend dat er 2 scans van 700 euro p/st van af kunnen en een backdrop niet...je praat wel een beetje krom! En als je dan nog te weinig verdiend doe JIJ iets fout!

Teken het X-treme Gastenboek!

----------


## Rv

Hey seg man, is een backdrop het enige waar jij naar kijkt??? 
Als ik een discobar zie staan in het donker, dan zie je toch niet veel van die wand erachter?

En je licht set 2m achteruit zetten, dat is gen oplossing hé. Een discobar die meters voor de lichtbrug staat vind ik persoonlijk ook niet het van het.

____
Rv.

----------


## Niek...

ik vind afwerking (backdrop of wat anders) anders heel belangrijk!
Vooral op feesten overdag, maar ook 's avonds!

Teken het X-treme Gastenboek!

----------


## sussudio

> citaat:
> Voor een backdrop hoef je niet altijd extra truss te hebben, je kunt je normael lichtset natuurlijk ook een metertje verder naar achteren zetten...en dan daar je backdrop aan



Een metertje naar achteren zetten? Dan moet er dus nog een poot van de windups af en dat vind ik nou net niet veilig. Bovendien als je aan dezelfde truss ook je backdrop wilt hangen, dan hangt je doek toch over je hete lampen? 





> citaat:
> Wat jij wilt, vind het dan wel opvallend dat er 2 scans van 700 euro p/st van af kunnen en een backdrop niet...je praat wel een beetje krom!



Dat is toch gewoon de marktwerking? Als ik een klant vraag wat ik mee moet nemen: "backdrop of scans?", dan weet ik het antwoord wel. Goedgekeurde backdrops zijn trouwens echt niet goedkoop ofzo.





> citaat:
> En als je dan nog te weinig verdiend doe JIJ iets fout!



Ik zeg niet dat ik het te weinig vind. Maar jij beweert dat we veel zouden verdienen aan zo'n feest. En dat is dus niet zo. Van iemand die een zelfde soort setje voor 185 euro aanbiedt kan ik me wel voorstellen dat diegene denkt wat wij dus 115 euro meer verdienen ...

Dennis

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek &lt;img src=images/icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle&gt;

----------


## Niek...

> citaat: Een metertje naar achteren zetten? Dan moet er dus nog een poot van de windups af en dat vind ik nou net niet veilig. Bovendien als je aan dezelfde truss ook je backdrop wilt hangen, dan hangt je doek toch over je hete lampen?



Euh, nee. Backdrop aan de achterkant van je truss en lampen aan de voorkant, dan heb je niks geen problemen.





> citaatat is toch gewoon de marktwerking? Als ik een klant vraag wat ik mee moet nemen: "backdrop of scans?", dan weet ik het antwoord wel.



Een backdrop bij de shows zoals jullie die doen moet eigenlijk standaard zijn en geen optie van je show, waar mogelijk natuurlijk!





> citaat:Van iemand die een zelfde soort setje voor 185 euro aanbiedt kan ik me wel voorstellen dat diegene denkt wat wij dus 115 euro meer verdienen ...



Da's wel heel kort door de bocht. Wij vragen geen 185 euro voor dezelfde set, maar veel meer. De prijzen die jij vergelijkt betreffen zeker niet dezelfde show. Wij doen wel meer shows, ook grotere, en dan nemen wij standaard backdrops mee. Op bepaalde "kleinere" feesten kan dat echter niet altijd.

Teken het X-treme Gastenboek!

----------


## DeMennooos

Net even het fotoboek van Xtreme eens door zitten spitten, maar ben daar errug weinig backdrop tegen gekomen. Ben dus wel benieuwd naar de sjowtjus die jullie zelf doen met een backdropje.....

Als je een achtertrussje gebruikt, kun je ook een backdropje kwijt.
Maar als je achtertruss een voortruss wordt, wordt het lastiger om een backdropje te hangen.

En ja backdrops zijn duur, zeker de gekeurde en geimpregneerde, en ze zijn lastig mooi te houden. Maar ik zie niet in waarom de gemiddelde disco met alleen wat lampjes op de voorkant een backdrop zou moeten gebruiken. Die kunnen dan beter investeren in wat goedkopere zwarte afrokdoekjes om hier en daar wat kabelellende af te rokken.

Ik kan me wel voorstellen dat Dennis & Maaike voor een scans kiezen ipv een stuk backdrop. Het is een andere markt. Ik hoef het niet te proberen om in een sporthal met een achtertruss van een meter of 15 geen backdrop te gebruiken. Geheid dat er commentaar komt en het ziet er meteen niet uit een band die voor het spellenhok staat te spelen.

Ow, ben ook wel benieuwd naar die:
"metalen lichtopstelling. Deze opstelling is van ijzeren buizen gemaakt en zeer snel in elkaar te zetten. Heel handig om je lampen professioneel op te hangen. MOET WEG! Daarom slechts 23"

Zet er eens een foto van op het forum.....


Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## sussudio

Die opmerking wilde ik ook net plaatsen: ik zie geen backdrops bij Xtreme. <img src=icon_smile_blackeye.gif border=0 align=middle>

Die metalen constructie voor 23 euro is misschien wel leuk of wat goedkoop (lees: brandbaar) zwart doek aan op te hangen.

Oh ja Niek: Ik dacht dat dat 185 euro setje ongeveer hetzelfde was, maar had me even vergist: geen scans.  Maar dan zullen jullie wel heel veel verdienen op zo'n avond he? En dat gaat meteen zonder aftrek van BTW en loonbelasting rechstreeks in de aankoop van backdrops <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Dennis

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek &lt;img src=images/icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle&gt;

----------


## Ward

> citaat:
> Oh ja, Ward, die 15 cm hoger door de wielen was nog niet hoog genoeg hoorde ik ?



Ik neem aan dat je het over je boxen hebt... Ik ga uit van een hoogte waarbij het hoorntje minimaal boven de hoofden uit staat. Liever het grootste deel van de top boven de hoofden uit.

Groet,
Ward

Intervisual Laser Productions

-=(no link? see profile)=-

----------


## Rv

Haha, dit had ik horen aankomen hoor!
<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

____
Rv.

----------


## Niek...

> citaat: Die kunnen dan beter investeren in wat goedkopere zwarte afrokdoekjes om hier en daar wat kabelellende af te rokken.



Menno is weer lekker consequent. De ene keer roep je dat veiligheid heel belangrijk is en nu wil je het afschepen met wat ralle doeken. Als er iets snel fikt is dat het wel...

En het feit dat wij geen backdrops gebruiken is puur omdat dat lang niet overal toepasbaar is, dat moeten jullie weten. Sinds enige tijd (lees: maand of 3-4) hebben wij die doeken dus kunnen ze ook nog niet overal op staan. Er zijn echter ook feesten waar ze wel aanwezig waren. Ook daarvoor al (gehuurd). Ik zal wel ff een foto opzoeken.

En ik zal ff een foto opzoeken van die lichtstandaard, die komt echt uit onze begintijd, zijn net steigerpijpen!~<img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>

Teken het X-treme Gastenboek!

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Heeft Menno gezegd dat je brandbare doekkies moet nemen dan? Het afrokdoek wat wij gebruiken fikt niet.......

Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## Niek...

Wij begrijpen elkaar blijkbaar verkeerd. Onder afrokdoeken versta ik een soort van afgeragte lakens en geen normale achterdoeken. In mijn ogen bevat de foto hieronder de zogenaamde afrok doeken, de doeken die dus wel snel fikken. Met alle respect overigens voor de drive-in-show in kwestie, maar het was de enige foto met deze doeken!



Snappez-Vous?

Teken het X-treme Gastenboek!

----------


## DJ Purno

jah, zo'n doek lijkt mij alleen practisch bij feestjes overdag. Overigens vindt ik de luidsprekers bij sussudio een beetje dicht op elkaar staan. Zo belemmer je een beetje het STEREO effect,


toch?

Greetz DJ Purno

{Tiep vauten foorbehaudun <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>}

----------


## sussudio

De luidsprekers worden altijd zo geplaatst zoals het in de ruimte uitkomt. Niet zo goed zichtbaar op de foto is dat rechts van de rechter speaker een Nooduitgang is (rechts van groene lichtbakje aan de muur). Speakers aan de buitenkant plaatsen was dus geen optie.

De oplettende lezertjes zullen misschien ook recht achter de speaker een deur ontdekken. Die deur is alleen als nooddeur in gebruik wanneer het hele pand gebruikt wordt, zonder tussenwand. Daar moeten we dus op 7 maart rekening mee gaan houden.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek <img src=images/icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## djdabounce

> citaat:
> Maar dan zullen jullie wel heel veel verdienen op zo'n avond he? En dat gaat meteen zonder aftrek van BTW en loonbelasting rechstreeks in de aankoop van backdrops <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



Ten eerste weet jij niet hoe onze financiele zaken erbij staan en dat gaat je ook niets aan hoe wij alles regelen. Als jij onze boekhouder was zou je hier wat over kunnen zeggen, maar dat ben je niet. 

[qoute]
Het wordt tijd dat je eens netjes een bedrijf gaat worden Niek, dan weet je pas wat het allemaal kost 
[/quote]

En dit slaat al helemaal nergens op. JIJ hoeft ons niet te vertellen hoe WIJ moeten gaan draaien. En je hoeft niet bang te zijn dat wij niet weten hoeveel alles kost. Als we dat niet wisten hadden we geen show zo simpel is het. 

Als jullie Backdrop niet belangrijk vinden. Alla jullie keus. Maar wij kiezen hier dus duidelijk niet voor, omdat het er beter uitziet. Scans kun je als optie zien bij de kleine shows of ben je elke keer als jij voor 75 man draait een mooie poos met die scans aan het programmeren?

En trouwens wat ik uit de foto's kan zien is dat er wel degelijk een doek kon worden opgehangen. Maar ja op foto's kun je niet alles zien.

Verders ziet jullie sjooh er goed uit. Keep up the good work.

Nou dag hoor.

----------


## Rv

> citaat: Als jullie Backdrop niet belangrijk vinden. Alla jullie keus.




Dram daar dan niet zo over door ...

____
Rv.

----------


## CyberNBD

Waar slaat dat van die scans programmeren nou weer op springbal??  Voor de kleine shows kan je perfect een aantal standaardmoves in je controller zetten, of op memory cards.  Ook bij de kleine shows gaan er bij mij scans mee, welliswaar geen 10 maar 2 of 4, gewoon omdat ik geen effecten heb en die ook nooit zal kopen, heb een gloedhekel aan die dingen.  Ik heb gewoon voor 2-4-6-8-10-12 scans een aantal programma's in de computer en controller staan, als ik de memory card heb gaan die van de controller daarop en dan is het op klus laden en draaien met de handel, zeker voor een paar scans is dat zat, die hangen meestal toch op dezelfde manier op.  Bij grotere klussen wordt er ook op locatie geprogrammeerd maar dat lijkt me logisch.  
Ik heb trouwens ook geen backdrop, en heb er nog nooit klachten over gehad, als het echt nodig is huur ik het wel maar aan die nep dingen die zo in de fik staan begin ik niet aan, ofwel meteen goed ofwel niet.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## DJ Productions

Waarom verhuur je die dingen niet NIEK?
Je vind ze tog zo fantasties laat ons dan ook genieten wil ze wel huren voor 50eurocent.

En afrok doeken zijn Geen ouwe Doeken!
maar ingestopen zwart of wit soort plastic dik papier wat niet fikt dit word zo'n beetje overal gebruikt.
heb er eens een podium mee ingepakt.

eve goeie vrienden?

gegroet!  :Smile:

----------


## djdabounce

Wie zegt er eigenlijk dat wij fikdoeken gebruiken? En even over de scans, dan moet je wel een controller hebben met memory, -card.

En Rv ik wilde alleen iets duidelijk maken.

Nou dag hoor.

----------


## Niek...

> citaat:Waarom verhuur je die dingen niet NIEK?
> Je vind ze tog zo fantasties laat ons dan ook genieten wil ze wel huren voor 50eurocent



Volgens mij hebben we nu alles wel gezegd over het backdrop verhaal. Ik hoop dat ik me met m'n doeken op deze manier positief onderscheid van de rest van heel drive-in-show NL....heb er namelijk al menig compliment over gehad!





> citaat:En afrok doeken zijn Geen ouwe Doeken!
> maar ingestopen zwart of wit soort plastic dik papier wat niet fikt dit word zo'n beetje overal gebruikt.heb er eens een podium mee ingepakt.



Het ik volgens ook al verduidelijkt, dat ik er iets anders onder verstond. Ik vind het alleen maar goed dat je me verbetert maar zeik me dan niet af omdat ik er toevallig wat anders onder versta!





> citaat:En even over de scans, dan moet je wel een controller hebben met memory, -card.



Hmz, zelfs onze controller heeft voorgeprogrammeerde chasers...kan dus ook met scans

Laten we er nu maar over op houden, iedereen heeft namelijk zijn eigen mening, die respecteer ik, ik gaf alleen aan wat ik zou doen en waarom.

Teken het X-treme Gastenboek!

----------


## PowerSound

MMh, sorry maar wat bedoelen jullie met backdrop ?

FUCK OFF AUTOBPM USERS !!! 
Viva Ypoc, Viva Contest, Viva Qsc, Viva EV, Viva JBL, Viva PowerSound !

----------


## djdabounce

Achterdoek.

Nou dag hoor.

----------


## DeMennooos

Als we het dan toch over backdrops hebben. Ik heb ff wat foto's opgezocht <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

FF sereneus Niek, als er bij ons zoveel geld in gaat om zoveel metertjes geimpregneerd en goed gekeurd doek te kopen, gaan we dat toch niet meteen te niet doen door bij de stoffen boer voor een geeltje 100m brandbaar spul te halen. De eerste de beste brandweerman met aansteker laat het je meteen allemaal weg halen.






Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## ralph

Ben je een paar dagen weg, mis je direct een leuk topic!

op de eerste plaats: Ziet er netjes verzorgd uit die show, maar dat zijn we inmiddels wel van Maaike & Dennis gewend...

Het gebruik van die statieven op "maar" drie steunen kan prima binnen de veiligheidsnormen vallen. Ligt volkomen aan het gewicht van constructie. Denk dat we hiervoor maar moeten vertrouwen op het gezonden verstand van de Sussudio's.

Ik ben al wat jaartjes onderweg met drive-in shows en kom geregeld op plaatsen waar je niet eens met een trussje uit de voeten kunt. Laat staan meer dan twee statieven.
Bij grotere shows kan een backdrop mooi zijn. Het kan ook het aangezicht van de zaal flink verknallen.
In een ruimte zoals de jaarbeurs is een backdrop dus een hele nette manier om een scheiding te maken zoals Menno op de plaatjes hierboven zo mooi laat zien...

Als ik dit echter met mijn showtje zou doen in de Irish Pub van Duinrell, dan zou ik de plank flink mis slaan...

Verder snap ik dat gezanik niet zo van mensen die vinden dat zij het veel beter doen met hun show. Laat iedereen in zijn waarde en probeer mekaar positief en opbouwend te helpen,hebben we veel meer aan dan van dat : ik weet het beter puber gedoe.

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## DJ Productions

En zo is het!

gegroet!  :Smile:

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Laat ik nog één ding zeggen over die statieven: Bedenk je eens wat er gebeurd als je een flink iemand hebt (formaatje Menno zeg maar) die een beetje veel biertjes heeft gedronken, en omvalt tegen een statief?
Juist, statief klapt naar binnen, en het hele zootje zakt in mekaar als een kaartenhuis.......

Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## DeMennooos

Nou, naar binnen kan ie niet klappen omdat daar die 3e poot zit.
Met een beetje lomp geweld is ie wel om  te trekken....

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## sussudio

> citaat:
> Ten eerste weet jij niet hoe onze financiele zaken erbij staan en dat gaat je ook niets aan hoe wij alles regelen. Als jij onze boekhouder was zou je hier wat over kunnen zeggen, maar dat ben je niet.



Precies ons punt. Als je even terugleest wat je collega van Xtreme over onze financien denkt te moeten zeggen, dan snap je wat Dennis met die ironische opmerking bedoelt.





> citaat:
> En dit slaat al helemaal nergens op. JIJ hoeft ons niet te vertellen hoe WIJ moeten gaan draaien.



Het gebruik van hoofdletters door de firma Xtreme begint een beetje op mijn zenuwen te werken ..., verder: pot, ketel, zwart, hoe was dat gezegde ook alweer ?





> citaat:
> Scans kun je als optie zien bij de kleine shows of ben je elke keer als jij voor 75 man draait een mooie poos met die scans aan het programmeren?



Scans zijn in principe ook wel een optie, maar omdat ik de hele avond ook wat te doen wil hebben zitten ze wel in de shows die we als voorbeeld op onze website hebben staan. Dit was overigens een middelgrote show.

Ik heb altijd een 10-tal standaard chases voor de scans in de controller staan. Die zijn meestal wel bruikbaar. Daarnaast maak ik ter plaatse nog 1 of 2 specifieke bankjes aan.





> citaat:
> Verders ziet jullie sjooh er goed uit. Keep up the good work.



Dankje.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## sussudio

> citaat:
> Laat ik nog één ding zeggen over die statieven: Bedenk je eens wat er gebeurd als je een flink iemand hebt (formaatje Menno zeg maar) die een beetje veel biertjes heeft gedronken, en omvalt tegen een statief?
> Juist, statief klapt naar binnen, en het hele zootje zakt in mekaar als een kaartenhuis.......



Dan moet het zoals Menno al zegt wel iemand zijn die met bruut geweld en met opzet de brug omver wil halen. Hij moet dan zoveel kracht zetten dat de truss-supports afbreken. Aan beide zijden staat aan de binnen kant een poot. Duwen of trekken aan een statief  wordt dus altijd opgevangen door een poot, of een poot via de truss. Als ik andere drive-ins hier in de omgeving zie draaien met van die driepootjes, dan staat onze stellage minimaal 3 keer zo stevig.

Als je met grof geweld een lichtburg omver wil halen, dan lukt dat ook wel als er wel 4 poten in de statieven zijn gestoken hoor. Voordat het zover is zijn die gasten alleen wel een boze lichtvrouw tegengekomen <img src=icon_smile_blackeye.gif border=0 align=middle>

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## Tiemen

Oplossing voor 3-potig statief : leg een zware flight-case op de kant waar er maar 1 poot zit, en ie zal al veel steviger staan.

Markske

----------


## sussudio

> citaat:
> Oplossing voor 3-potig statief : leg een zware flight-case op de kant waar er maar 1 poot zit, en ie zal al veel steviger staan.



Even voor de duidelijkheid. In combinatie met de truss en de statief aan de andere kant staat deze stellage juist wel stevig. Dennis moet ook maar eens een foto maken als we nog niet volledig opgebouwd zijn, dan snapt iedereen even hoe het in elkaar zit.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek <img src=images/icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## djdabounce

> citaat:
> Precies ons punt. Als je even terugleest wat je collega van Xtreme over onze financien denkt te moeten zeggen, dan snap je wat Dennis met die ironische opmerking bedoelt.



Maar ik vatte deze opmerking op als een belediging, ik kan het fout hebben.





> citaat:
> Het gebruik van hoofdletters door de firma Xtreme begint een beetje op mijn zenuwen te werken ..., verder: pot, ketel, zwart, hoe was dat gezegde ook alweer ?



Net zoals ik net zei vatte ik die vorige opmerking op als een belediging, en dan kun je er niet vanuit gaan dat ik lief terug ga reageren. Als je iets tegen Niek hebt of zo dan zorg ervoor dat je op hem reageert en niet op X-treme want daar heb je niet alleen Niek mee, ook andere personen die niks met jullie discussie te maken hebben.





> citaat:
> Scans zijn in principe ook wel een optie, maar omdat ik de hele avond ook wat te doen wil hebben zitten ze wel in de shows die we als voorbeeld op onze website hebben staan.



Dit zei ik ook....





> citaat:
> Dankje.



geen dank

Nou dag hoor.

----------


## sussudio

> citaat:
> Net zoals ik net zei vatte ik die vorige opmerking op als een belediging, en dan kun je er niet vanuit gaan dat ik lief terug ga reageren. Als je iets tegen Niek hebt of zo dan zorg ervoor dat je op hem reageert en niet op X-treme want daar heb je niet alleen Niek mee, ook andere personen die niks met jullie discussie te maken hebben.



Ik heb echt moeite om jullie saampjes te volgen hoor. Bemoei je je nou wel of niet met deze discussie en op welk moment werd de naam X-treme voor het eerst genoemd?  X-treme = Niek + DaBounce toch ?

Al met al gaat dit deel van de discussie al lang niet meer over onze foto's, dus lijkt mij een goed plan dat we er maar eens een punt achter zetten.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek <img src=images/icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Niek...

Ik was al lang klaar met het backdrop verhaal...zoals jullie hebben kunnen lezen <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle> Zeg sussudio, doen jullie nog weleens wat met conculega sonicsound?

Teken het X-treme Gastenboek!

----------


## Joost van Ens

Nou alleen nog een firmanaam die goedgekeurde backdrop verkoopt, en dan ben ik misschien ook weer blij<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

groeten

----------


## DeMennooos

Theatex.

Theatex
Spoorlaan 8a
3645 EJ Vinkeveen
tel. 0297 - 263087
fax 0297 - 264088




Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## DJ Purno

tis echt een "citaat" forum <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz DJ Purno

{Tiep vauten foorbehaudun <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>}

----------


## sussudio

Menno zei:




> citaat:
> Ow, ben ook wel benieuwd naar die:
> "metalen lichtopstelling. Deze opstelling is van ijzeren buizen gemaakt en zeer snel in elkaar te zetten. Heel handig om je lampen professioneel op te hangen. MOET WEG! Daarom slechts €23"
> 
> Zet er eens een foto van op het forum.....



Waarop Niek antwoorde:




> citaat:
> En ik zal ff een foto opzoeken van die lichtstandaard, die komt echt uit onze begintijd, zijn net steigerpijpen!~



Ik zag dat de foto's inmiddels op de Xtreme website staan, maar ook dat Niek nog geen tijd had gehad om ze hier te posten <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Speciaal voor Menno: 
http://www.discoxtreme.myweb.nl/opstelling.html

Doei,
Dennis

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## Niek...

Jaja, ik heb destijds bijna direct ff m'n camera gegrepen en wat foto's gemaakt. De pagina liet echter wat langer op zich wachten...met dank aan sussudio......see you 7 maart!

Teken het X-treme Gastenboek!

----------


## DeMennooos

Ik denk dat ik die pijpen aan een bouwbedrijf zou verkopen als ik jou was.
Niet echt een constructie om als truss vervanger te dienen. Ook niet voor de starter zonder poen.

Waar zet dat ding eigenlijk op vast. Speciale vloerplaten, muurbeugels, luchtankers....

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Niek...

Destijds hadden wij een draaitafel die precies tussen deze 2 pijpen paste. Aan beide zijkanten hadden wij dan ook 2 U-haken gemaakt waar de pijpen precies in pasten. Ging als een tierelier.
Wanneer je het dus ong. net zoals ons maken zou is het best een mooie, goedkope en praktische lichtopstelling. Maar ja: je moet wel creatief zijn <img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>

Teken het X-treme Gastenboek!

----------


## Techieguy

Vast met hemelhaken opgehangen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## DeMennooos

Dat zal dan wel een kolengestookte draaitafel geweest zijn aan de breedte van de stelling te zien.

Maar het is toch niet erg dat ik het niet een veilig plan vind.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## sussudio

Zoals beloofd hier wat foto's van het feest van gisteravond, zelfde locatie maar grote set.

De collega's van Xtreme zijn even komen controleren of we nog geen achterdoek hadden <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>, maar zijn zich wel vergeten voor te stellen aan Maaike.

[img]http://communities.msn.nl/_Secure/0MgD**0sPJ2tdV5ll5t5IxhgzpLR62kUo3CL6KZzEPb97eVbvH  bk8d8NrIkB4!QrQrPzEFzhIS8smB2ytsRdnMw/Image-010.JPG[/img]

[img]http://communities.msn.nl/_Secure/0MgD**00PeWtdV5ll5t5IxueTnU5fZzvF6*qD7RxgdHRYRP1HL  rvKQfINJpCUoPRUx7N6cbduP!Yq4Vy3hzU4Iw/Image-030.JPG[/img]





[img]http://communities.msn.nl/_Secure/0MQAAACMP8mFdV5ll5t5Ixpv*lOwXC4*d4pZDmDw4a9rqFiArj  wd5c2v6YhWBPbNPLcGKV0PUsAAZXjv4m6yVdA/Image-09.JPG[/img]

[img]http://communities.msn.nl/_Secure/0MQAAAB4PK2FdV5ll5t5Ixp9hYtp*40VFIXxXuW2oXab8kx96F  ECIR277hRZebIvlvZKV7dA95!OYrkL00FSqTQ/Image-13.JPG[/img]



[img]http://communities.msn.nl/_Secure/0MQD**x8PVGFdV5ll5t5IxmhvX0OO22!tCTIRrhRH605mneBmc  TgklxIAxbXho4dtXaUXon2R*yfHHBH8wYU1bw/Image-23.JPG[/img]



[img]http://communities.msn.nl/_Secure/0MQAAACMP!mFdV5ll5t5Ixq8VHl!sFEVh0OHM2HJv170BoQzuE  LvS*8tiwZ4uNqkwkCkVlH0IYMnL*qejX7xHxw/Image-81.JPG[/img]



Foto's overgezet van eigen webspace naar:


De rest van de 67 foto's van dit feest is wel op onze site te vinden.


Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## Niek...

> citaate collega's van Xtreme zijn even komen controleren of we nog geen achterdoek hadden, maar zijn zich wel vergeten voor te stellen aan Maaike.



Dacht dat we toch even een leuk maar kort gespekje gehad hadden...waarbij het achterdoek verhaal grappig bedoeld was (en dat weet jij ook). Ik vind het dan ook niet nodig dat je dat hier post, maar goed...

Verder zag het er goed uit hoor, maar dat heb ik je persoonlijk ook verteld. En tja: die toppen he? En Maaike: sorry.

Ik sta zelfs nog (half) op de foto...


Teken het X-treme Gastenboek!

----------


## sussudio

> citaat:
> Dacht dat we toch even een leuk maar kort gespekje gehad hadden...waarbij het achterdoek verhaal grappig bedoeld was (en dat weet jij ook). Ik vind het dan ook niet nodig dat je dat hier post, maar goed...



Voor degenen (waaronder Niek) die niet begrepen hadden dat die opmerking grappig bedoeld was heb ik er maar een grote smiley bijgeplaatst <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>.

De ontmoeting met Niek van Xtreme vond ik trouwens wel tof. Heel collegiaal. Dat is weer eens wat anders dan andere collegaatjes uit de omgeving, die altijd maar andere drive-ins moeten afzeiken om zichzelf beter te moeten voelen.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## The J

jaja nog een lid van het xtreme dj team!!! ( ik kan jullie gerust stellen; de derde is ook de laatste) 

Zeg Dennis, dat ziet er mooi uit hoor. Was ook zeker een mooi feestje daar, maar inderdaad wel jammer dat je de toppies zo laag hebt staan, ook verder sluit ik me ook volledig aan bij Niek en ook namens mij, maaike........ sorry

tot het volgende feest, wie daar dan ook draait!!

----------


## djdabounce

Oh nee he nog zo een... Trouwens dennis heb je nog iets gevonden in Houten??

Een kind kan de was doen.

----------


## sussudio

Tja, als iemand een goed plan heeft voor de topkasten heeft hoor ik het graag.

Licht hangt ook altijd veel te laag daar. Het wordt tijd dat we weer eens op een schoolfeest in een mooie grote zaal met podium staan. Dan zijn alle hoogteproblemen opgelost en kunnen we eens een fatsoenlijke foto maken van de hele set voor op onze voorpagina.

Wat voorstellen betreft: we hebben elkaar nu toch op de PA-markt gezien ?

Dennis heeft zoals in de gekocht-op-de-pa-markt-topic al staat alleen een krachtstroom-verloopsnoer gekocht.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## sussudio

Het valt me trouwens wel tegen dat niemand wat te klagen heeft over onze discobar. Ik wil nog wel wat redenen om een nieuwe te bestellen  :Smile: 

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## Niek...

Als je er om vraagt:
* je moet steeds weer je cd-spelers en mixer opnieuw aansluiten
* lijkt me dat je meubel niet erg mobiel is (ik zie geen wieltjes)
* ondanks de nostalgie vind ik een geel meubel ook niet echt wat voor een bruiloft (die doen jullie nog weleens)
* en het lijkt zo krap, ik heb altijd graag een beetje ruimte

Maar hier hebben we het op de PA markt ook al ff over gehad, dus oude koek.

Greetz Niek

Teken het X-treme Gastenboek!

----------


## Rv

Hoi Sussudio,

op de PA markt stond jouw boxensetje ook tekoop hé.  Aan de inkom direct eerste standje. Ze vroegen voor de 2 baskasten en 2 toppen 600 euro samen.

____
Rv.

----------


## sussudio

Er stond bij Heuff inderdaad een Community CSX set te koop. Dit was echter het oude model. Wij hebben de CSX-S2 set. Eerst vroeg men 100 euro, later 750 euro. Weer later was die set ineens naar de stand van Discoservice Apeldoorn gesleept, waarna ineens alleen de toppen nog te koop waren voor 300 euro.

Ik heb eigenlijk geen idee wat precies de verschillen tussen S1 en S2 zijn. Wel zag ik dat deze kasten XLR + bananenplugjes als ingang hadden (onze hebben Speakon + Jack).

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## sussudio

Bijna alle opmerkingen van Niek over het meubel kloppen, behalve die over mobiel. Het meubel bestaat uit 3 kastjes van 50x50 cm., waarvan er eentje doormiddengezaagd is voor de cd-spelers (mooi links en rechts van het mengpaneel). Die kastjes staat op 2 balken, die weer op 2 schragen liggen. Heel compact dingetje dat amper ruimte in de bus inneemt.

Maar inderdaad: steeds opnieuw inpluggen van de cd-spelers is ook niet alles en Maaike wil graag wat meer ruimte om haar heen en wil de controller uit het laatje naast de andere controllers.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## sussudio

Ter verduidelijking:

[img]http://communities.msn.nl/_Secure/0LwB0cHcPH2mgIAM5Z9za0cgj2Lcy0LOn81Y*TRve40TGmDxqq  yMBklua!PyLnahZYmcWSDTjfCM/djgear.jpg[/img]
2 x halve kast met Pioneer CDJ100s, met daaronder een la voor kabels/koptelefoon/microfoon/ander grut.
1 x kast met Gemini KL10 killmixer, met daaronder een Sony CD-speler, voornamelijk als reserve, maar heeft ook wat leuke extra functies: karaoke mode (voicekiller) + 2 kanaals microfoonmixer met echo.

[img]http://communities.msn.nl/_Secure/0MQAAACAPfmFdV5ll5t5IxjPqGnWPiPU!CIIh!kGsElp5HvQqk  JrAlCZR6s5bn3SiEmpB5zEKWkOY*PE3cENfIg/Image-42.JPG[/img]
Boven: DMX Operator (voor scans + acrobat) + DJ Mingle (voor Par56s + switchpacks)
Tussen: Technofog controller + Strobe controller
La: DLC 4830 voor de Par-36s

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## RaimonR

ziet er heel mooi afgewerkt uit,
hoeveel kost die flightcase voor die Pioneers??
grtz

Profiel  :Smile: 
http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=741

----------


## Reemski

Even een ander vraagje:

Ik zie tegenwoordig steeds meer andere drive-ins met een behoorlijke lichtshow komen, scans, parren, movingheads, grote statieven.. enz. 
En dan kijk je achter de bar en dan zie je 2 cdj100tjes staan met een 2 kanaals mixer, en een huis-tuin-en-keuken cd-spelertje.

Stellen jullie gewoon mindere eisen aan de spullen waar je daadwerkelijk zelf mee draait, of..........??? Wat is jullie menig daarover?

(Omdat ik veel meer geld in het geluid heb gestoken alvorens een grote lichtshow op te bouwen, vandaar....)
Gewoon nieuwsgierig.

----------


## _Jasper

> citaat:
> ......En dan kijk je achter de bar en dan zie je 2 cdj100tjes staan met een 2 kanaals mixer, en een huis-tuin-en-keuken cd-spelertje.
> 
> Stellen jullie gewoon mindere eisen aan de spullen waar je daadwerkelijk zelf mee draait, of..........??? Wat is jullie menig daarover?



Begrijp ik goed uit je verhaal dat wanneer je met 2 cdj100tjes draait, mindere eisen stelt? Volgensmij valt dat nog wel mee, of niet???  :Smile: 

Seeeeeeee ya
Jasper
Drive-in Show The Dream Team

----------


## Niek...

Is een keuze die je maakt. Je kunt idd ook met een 2600 en een LPM 7.3 gaan draaien, met daarbij een M2300 R MD-speler van Denon afgespeeld op een nieuwe EAW set. Tja, dan blijft er weinig geld over voor een lichtshow......

Ik vind dat je drive-in show op zowel licht- als geluidsvlak ong. met "elkaar mee moet kunnen komen", als je snapt wat ik bedoel. Dus geen scans terwijl je conrad boxen hebt, en geen eaw set terwijl je alleen een mushroom als lichtshow hebt. 

Ik wil niet voor sussudio antwoorden maar ik vind dat deze verhouding bij hun goed is. Nette show tot ong. 500 man met een goede lichtshow voor dezelfde groep. Dat jij een 2-kanaals mixer fout vindt, a-la, voor hen is het blijbaar goed zo. En dennis heeft volgens mij al uitgelegd waar die huis-tuin-keuken cd-speler (met voice-kill?) voor diende...En die CDJ-100's gebruikt ieder verhuurbedrijf tot hele grote feesten aan toen...

Teken het X-treme Gastenboek!

----------


## DeMennooos

Dan zijn wij zeker geen verhuurbedrijf.....
Wij hebben die CDJ dingen niet

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## sussudio

> citaat:
> En dan kijk je achter de bar en dan zie je 2 cdj100tjes staan met een 2 kanaals mixer, en een huis-tuin-en-keuken cd-spelertje.
> 
> Stellen jullie gewoon mindere eisen aan de spullen waar je daadwerkelijk zelf mee draait, of..........??? Wat is jullie menig daarover?



Voor wie sta je nou eigenlijk te draaien ? Het maakt je klant geen moer uit met wat voor supersonische lichttafel je je show aanstuurt, als het in de zaal er maar gelikt uitziet.

Pioneer CDJ-100s vind ik trouwens geen speelgoed cd-speler hoor ...

2-kanaals mixer: hoeveel kanalen heb jij nodig om met 2 cd-spelers leuk te kunnen draaien?  Keuze voor deze Gemini werd toen gemaakt omdat deze mixer uitgerust was met kill-switches en we heb voor een derde van de nieuwprijs mee mochten nemen. Inmiddels kijken we uit naar een Dateq XTC.

huis-tuin-en-keuken cd-spelertje: Daarover had ik hierboven al geschreven: "een Sony CD-speler, voornamelijk als reserve, maar heeft ook wat leuke extra functies: karaoke mode (voicekiller) + 2 kanaals microfoonmixer met echo."

OK, Maaike wil dolgraag een andere lichttafel ter vervanging van de Mingle en Operator (en eventueel ook de DLC), maar ik geef dat geld liever uit aan een representatief discomeubel.



Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## sussudio

> citaat:
> ziet er heel mooi afgewerkt uit,
> hoeveel kost die flightcase voor die Pioneers??



Toendertijd heb ik die kastjes zelf gebouwd voor zo'n 200 gulden aan materiaal.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## sussudio

> citaat:
> Ik wil niet voor sussudio antwoorden maar ik vind dat deze verhouding bij hun goed is. Nette show tot ong. 500 man met een goede lichtshow voor dezelfde groep.



Grootste feest tot nu was voor 700 man. Dat was ook het enige feest waar we de PA-set vol open hadden staan. Licht was daar iets aan de krappe kant voor de hele zaal, maar toen hadden we nog 6 meter truss ipv de 8 meter die we nu hebben. Ook nog geen scans en acrobat.

Met een ander versterkerrack kan die Community set nog wel harder. We denken er aan om er 2 x QSC RMX 1850 HD bij te kopen (2 x 1800W op de baskasten) en dan onze Peavey 8.5c te vervangen door onze QSC RMX (2 x 750W op de topkasten). Aan de andere kant: voor de feesten die we momenteel draaien voldoet het huidige versterkerrack ook prima ...


Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## Reemski

Okee, okee.. Dan weet ik een beetje de denkwijze achter het geheel. 

En mijn opmerking was niet echt gericht op de CDJ100's maar meer op dat 2 kanaals gemini gevalletje. 

Mijn drive-in is namelijk ongeveer van gelijke grootte als die van jullie. Maar bij mij ligt de verdeling geluid/licht een beetje anders als bij jullie. Bij jullie had ik het idee dat de verdeling wat meer richting het licht lag als het geluid. En bij mij is dat net andersom.
(even ter info. Ik draai dus met een LPM7.3, 2x500s, enz.).

Mij lijkt het gewoon niet prettig werken met zo'n klein paneeltje. Maar dat is dus mijn mening. 

PS: En ja, ik wil ook van mijn botex spulletjes af... Maar het geld is op....    :Smile:

----------


## ralph

pfff.... Ik wordt zo moe van al dat afzeiken van mekaars spullen.

Ik vind dat de Sussudios hun sghow prima voor mekaar hebben.

van al die anderen die hier uitgebreid lopen te zeveren dat ze het beter hebben, dat ze het graag anders (lees:groter) zien.

Get a life!!!!

Heb je enig idee wat ze voor een avondje vragen? Heb je door dat er geen professioneel bedrijf achter steekt maar dat het een uit de hand gelopen hobby is!

Kijk, kritiek als iemand een ikea kist op z'n kant legt en er een gat inzaagt om er een mixertje in te hangen lijkt me logisch, maar hier wordt wel over heel veel dingen errug lullig gedaan!

Nogmaals, en het kan niet vaak genoeg gezegd worden: Zeer nette show!!!
mijn complimenten over hoe jullie met je discoshow omgaan en met name over hoe rustig jullie op een aantal reacties hier reageren. TOPPIE!

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## Reemski

Ralph, indien je je vorige reactie vooral op mijn posts hebt gericht..  Dan zie je het helemaal verkeerd. 

De show van Sussudio ziet er zeker netjes uit. Ik heb ook nooit gezegd dat dit niet zo is. (Maar dat was al vaak gezegt dus dat leek mee een overbodige opmerking). 

Zoals ik al zei. Ook ik probeer (als hobby) een leuke show neer te zetten. Maar ik zie natuurlijk ook veel andere shows. En die pakken het vaak anders aan (gelukkig maar). Maar dan wil ik wel eens weten waarom ze het zo aanpakken. (Ik heb dus misschien een LPM7.3, maar geen mooie grote statiefjes zoals sussudio!!! Dit is ook geen opscheppen maar alleen een vergelijking!!)

Dus... Ik kraak helemaal geen apparatuur af, en al helemaal niet andermans show. Ik vraag iets en geef mijn mening. Daarvoor wordt dit een forum genoemd. 

De complimenten over de goede reacties van sussudio zijn wel op zijn plaats. Ik heb een goed antwoord gekregen. Ik hoop ook dat mijn posts bij hun goed begrepen zijn, en anders mijn excuses.

----------


## ralph

Kritiek was in in het algemeen reemski, ala het echt alleen tegen jou zou zijn dan had ik je er wel over gemaild ipv een posting hiero of duidelijk vermeld dat het jou betrof.


citaat:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Stellen jullie gewoon mindere eisen aan de spullen waar je daadwerkelijk zelf mee draait, of..........??? Wat is jullie menig daarover?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Gezien de insteek van sussudio zijn ze tevreden over hun setje, de wensen ten aanzien van uitbreiding en vervanging worden ook aangegeven.

maar los daarvan...
Waar staan bijvoorbeeld jouw foto's reemski?


vraagje van mij aan sussidio: Staan die cdjtjes op een stuk schuim of staan ze "hard" in dat meubel?
Als ze zo op de grond staan te hobbelen lijkt het mij dat je op een houtenvloer en met een nummertje met lekker laag en stampende bezoekers (bijv: Liberte) nogal eens een overslaand ceedeetje hebt niet?


Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## Reemski

Mijn foto's staan (onder andere) hier: http://www.licht-geluid.net/forum/to...?TOPIC_ID=3937. En op deze tijdelijke site http://rainbow.mine.nu

Gezien de volgorde van postings dacht ik even dat hij vooral op mij gericht was. Maar ik geef je wel helemaal gelijk dat het afkraken van andermans spullen vervelend is. 





> citaat:Gezien de insteek van sussudio zijn ze tevreden over hun setje



En dat is het belangrijkste. Dat vroeg ik me dus af, gezien de verhouding licht/geluid. 

Laten we het verder weer "on-toppic" houden.

----------


## René

Een suggestie voor je Community set. Laat een frame (L-profiel) lassen met poten van ongeveer 50 cm hoog waar je basskast inpast; topkast erop en je bent op hoogte. 

Groeten

René

----------


## sussudio

> citaat:
> Bij jullie had ik het idee dat de verdeling wat meer richting het licht lag als het geluid. En bij mij is dat net andersom.
> (even ter info. Ik draai dus met een LPM7.3, 2x500s, enz.).



Ik denk dat je tegen een andere verdeling aankijkt: namelijk de verdeling tussen wat je klanten leuk vinden en wat je zelf leuk vindt. Wat je vanuit de zaal ziet en hoort dat is belangrijk en niet of de lichtvrouw al die lampies met een serie Gamma-schakelaars aan en uit staat te doen, of via een luxe lichttafel. Voor geluid precies hetzelfde: de klant wil lekkere muziek, die hard/zuiver/vol klinkt. Of je dat met een 7-kanaals Dateq met 500s of een 2-kanaals Gemini met 100s doet boeit helemaal niets.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## sussudio

> citaat:
> Heb je enig idee wat ze voor een avondje vragen?



250 / 300 / 350 euro incl. BTW en vervoer binnnen 30 km. Te weinig om de belastingdienst het eerste bedrijfsjaar blij te maken. Dankzij fijne afspraken met mijn baas houden we er toch nog geld genoeg aan over om te investeren  :Smile: 



Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## sussudio

> citaat:
> vraagje van mij aan sussidio: Staan die cdjtjes op een stuk schuim of staan ze "hard" in dat meubel?
> Als ze zo op de grond staan te hobbelen lijkt het mij dat je op een houtenvloer en met een nummertje met lekker laag en stampende bezoekers (bijv: Liberte) nogal eens een overslaand ceedeetje hebt niet?



Even een quote van onze website over het laatste feest zonder CDJ-100s in 1999:




> citaat:
> Helaas hadden we deze avond te maken met een zeer zwakke vloer. Toen een paar eerste jaars eenmaal ontdekt hadden, dat je door flink te springen vlak voor de drive-in de cd-spelers kon laten overslaan, was het hek van de dam. Eerstvolgende investering in Sussudio: twee oliegedemperde cd-spelers :-)



Die zijn er toen ook gekomen en sindsdien nooit meer overslaande cd-spelers gehad, terwijl deze toch gewoon hard in de kastjes zitten gemonteerd. Die CDJ100s kunnen gewoon bruut veel schokken opvangen. Je kunt ze rustig flink door elkaar heen rammelen, zonder dat ze overslaan. Een collega-DJ deed dat als demonstratie eens een keer voor. Die speler sloeg pas over toen hij hem tijdens het schudden per ongeluk tegen een tafelrand aansloeg <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## sussudio

> citaat:
> Een suggestie voor je Community set. Laat een frame (L-profiel) lassen met poten van ongeveer 50 cm hoog waar je basskast inpast; topkast erop en je bent op hoogte.



Ik zat zelf wel te denken aan iets dergelijks, maar dan als een afstandhouder tussen baskasten en topkasten. Dan moet ik alleen nog uitzoeken hoe je die veilig op elkaar zet met een tussenframe dat bovendien nog opklapbaar moet zijn.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## Ward

Dennis,

een spanband doet wonderen.. of zijn die toppen zo zwaar dat het geheel topzwaar wordt?

Groet,
Ward

Intervisual Laser Productions

-=(no link? see profile)=-

----------


## sussudio

Die 65 kilo is met Maaike nog net op de baskasten te tillen, laat staan als het nog hoger moet. Maar het probleem zit hem eerder in de stabiliteit. De baskasten zijn namelijk maar 46 cm. diep. Als je daar heel hoog op gaat stapelen ligt je stack bij het minste duwte van voren al achterover.

Ik zit nu meer te denken aan 2 (opklapbare) mini-podiums, met een kleine ramp ofzo, zodat we daar de speakers op kunnen rijden.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## DeMennooos

Wij hebben van die stapelaars die we regelmatig gebruikten op 850 topjes op de basjes te zetten. Misschien is dat een idee?

Is ook handig te gebruiken als steekwagen. Als je meer wilt weten zal ik wel een foto opsnorren van dat ding.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## sussudio

Bedoel je zo'n "Arbo-tiller"? (Soort handheftruckje)

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## DeMennooos

Deze bedoel ik:



Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## PowerSound

Hoeveel kost zoiets ?
Kan je die inplooien ?

PowerSound was hier...

----------


## DeMennooos

Weet zo niet wat ze kosten. Ze stonden al bij het bedrijf voordat ik er kwam. Maar neem maar van mij aan dat ze goedkoper zijn dan een nieuwe rug....

Ik kan wel informeren naar de kosten van zo'n stapelaar.
Als inplooien inklappen betekend is het antwoord nee. Tenminste niet bij die, wellicht dat er nieuwe versies zijn waar het wel bij kan.


Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## sussudio

Deze is wel een stuk kleiner dan wat ik in gedachten had. Dit is tenminste nog een keer mee te slepen.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## EP Woody

Weet Menno heel perongelijk al wat zo'n wagentje kost??????

Groeten Erwin

Somehow the age of 18 has changed me ..........

----------


## speakerfreak

> citaat: 
> 
> Weet zo niet wat ze kosten. Ze stonden al bij het bedrijf voordat ik er kwam. Maar neem maar van mij aan dat ze goedkoper zijn dan een nieuwe rug....
> 
> Ik kan wel informeren naar de kosten van zo'n stapelaar.
> Als inplooien inklappen betekend is het antwoord nee. Tenminste niet bij die, wellicht dat er nieuwe versies zijn waar het wel bij kan.



lijkt me dan niet dat ie de prijs weet<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

*************************
grote groete-speakerfreak
*************************

----------


## musicjohn

Moeilijk hé Erwin, om even een paar posts terug te lezen.... <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

Alleen maar plaatje gezien, gekeken wie het gepost heeft en meteen een (domme) post erachter aan. <img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>

Kan ik zo moe van worden af en toe. <img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John


Audience Delight Sound Systems, if only the best is good enough!

----------


## moderator

Ho Ho hoo....

Erwin heeft juist WEL heel erg goed gelezen!

In een berichtje onder de foto van de stapelaar schrijft Menno





> citaat:Ik kan wel informeren naar de kosten van zo'n stapelaar.
> Als inplooien inklappen betekend is het antwoord nee. Tenminste niet bij die, wellicht dat er nieuwe versies zijn waar het wel bij kan.



Daaruit maak ik toch op dat hij zou proberen een prijs te achterhalen van zo'n ding....

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## j.van.doesburg

Wat een geneuzel over wel of geen 4e poot. Zet er een volgende keer gewoon 4 poten in en zet er een tafel of iets overheen. Niemand valt dan (truss of mensen) klaar.
Groeten John.

----------

